# Jungki Hapkido U.S. Seminars- GM LIM- East Coast + 3 NEW HAPKIDO VIDEOS JUST RELEASED



## Jungki Hapkido (Jan 19, 2005)

Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo, 9th Dan promoted by Founder Choi, Yong Sool (www.jungkikwan.comhttp://www.jungkikwan.com</font>) will be teaching Jungki Hapkido & Kuhapdo (sword) seminars between June 25th and July 2nd 2005 in New Jersey, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, and Maine. 
In addition, there is now available, a just released 3 videotape series of GM LIM teaching the Jungki Hapkido requirements from white to black belt, as well as a video of Chung Suk Kuhapdo (sword). Please visit www.jungkihapkidoamerica.com for SEMINAR AND VIDEOTAPE INFORMATION. Please feel free to email me with any questions you may have regarding JUNGKI HAPKIDO, SEMINARS, or VIDEOS. The seminars and videos will give you insight and guidance into the original Hapkido teachings from Founder Choi through GM LIM. The "hands-on" working seminars are open to all martial art styles. For any questions please contact seminar hosts: Master Mike D'Aloia hapkido@optonline.net or Master Sheryl Glidden jungki2@aol.com.
Thanks! Hope to see many of you at the "hands-on" seminar. 

Master Michael D'Aloia
hapkido@optonline.net


----------

